# Sage Bambino Milk Overflowing



## AshleyK (Apr 24, 2020)

I have only just purchased the bambino plus. On first use, with oat milk, the milk heated up fine. When I then used normal semi-skimmed milk filled up to just above the minimum line, the milk overflowed.

Please can someone help me out as to why this is happening?

Thank you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> I have only just purchased the bambino plus. On first use, with oat milk, the milk heated up fine. When I then used normal semi-skimmed milk filled up to just above the minimum line, the milk overflowed.
> 
> Please can someone help me out as to why this is happening?
> 
> Thank you


Maybe it's frothing too much, too thickly. Maybe use less milk in and see how it goes?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Hmm, I use semi-skimmed in mine all the time (at the moment, for some reason it's harder to get full-cream right now).

I assume you have it on the two middle settings for temperature and foam (though I've used mine on all three with no problems). Make sure it's sat properly on the temperature sensor (and that the sensor is dry). I usually sit the jug so that the the steam wand flushing hole in the drip tray is just visible beneath the edge of the jug, but really, there's a wide margin for error, as long as the jug isn't sitting out over the edge of the drip tray I would think it's almost impossible not to make contact with the sensor.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Maybe someone with a bambino can help you here with regards to the auto froth. Usually, when doing it manually, with a normal steam wand, If you inject too much air into it, with big bubbles, then the milk foam will keep raising (growing).


----------



## olivergardiner (4 mo ago)

I have found this too - only when on the hottest setting. The milk is definitely boiling over (you can taste it). I'd say this is likely inevitable if you're trying to get the milk to a hotter temperature but there's always going to be some variability in how effectively the temperature sensor is able to measure the temperature of the milk through the walls of the jug (with heat transfer also being dependent on the circulation of the milk and the quality of thermal contact with the sensor). Most times it works but other times it doesn't. It makes quite a mess, though. Have had no issues with it on the middle setting.


----------



## philpgj3177 (1 mo ago)

I’ve just bought one and realised it works best and doesn’t overflow if the wand is right up towards you and the jug is pushed back onto the sensor as far as possible.


----------

